# Thanks



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the very quick response to the magazine order I placed on Sunday  They arrived yesterday and I am looking forward to reading them.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Service with a smile


----------

